# você, lhe, te



## babyray

Olá a todos, lendo e escutando o português brasileiro dei-me conta de que as pessoas escrevem e falam misturando "você" e os pronomes pessoais "lhe" e "te" na mesma frase. Alguns exemplos: "_peço-*lhe* desculpas por não ter *te* avisado_", "_*você *entendeu o que acabo de *te* explicar_?" "_se *você* quiser,* te *ligo mais tarde_". Este costume está aceita e considerada correta na variedade brasileira ou trate-se de erros? Por favor, vocês poderiam ajudar-me e fornecer-me umas frases para que eu veja como escrever e falar bem?

Muitíssimo obrigada de antemão!


----------



## uchi.m

Normalzaço.


----------



## gboscolo

Está correto sim! Usamos muito essa forma de falar!
''Me desculpe por não ter te avisado.''
''Você entendeu o que te falei?''
''Se você quiser ir comigo, te ligo mais tarde"


----------



## Ariel Knightly

babyray said:


> Alguns exemplos: "_peço-*lhe* desculpas por não ter *te* avisado_", ...


Acho esse exemplo um pouco improvável. Tenho para mim que o _lhe _não é lá muito comum na fala, muito menos em posição enclítica. Aqui preferimos a próclise do pronome _te_.

Te peço desculpas por não ter _avisado você_ / _te avisado_. [Isso já seria mais natural.]
Desculpa por não ter _avisado você_ / _te avisado_. [Isso seria o mais comum.]


----------



## Istriano

O mesmo ocorre em:
1. português de Portugal: misturam _vocês _com _vós_:_ Abram os vossos livros._
2. espanhol argentino: misturam vos com tú:_ Vos sabés que te amo._
3. espanhol colombiano: misturam Usted com tú: _Usted sabe que te quiero._
4. italiano: usam _gli _em vez de _loro_:_ Gli  dico _(em vez de _Dico __loro_).
5. holandês belga: misturam _jij _(te) e _gij _(lhe); _jouw _(teu) e _uw _(seu) (_Gek op jouw/uw_ os dois informais na Bélgica =_ Louco por ti/você_)
6. inglês: _Everyone must respect their mother._ (em vez de _his/her)_.

As línguas estão mudando constantemente, e seus sistemas pronominais também.
Quando dois pronomes (ou suas formas) se neutralizam semanticamente, muitos falantes as usam como lhes der na telha:
Nos shows, em muitas músicas Ivete (e outros artistas) canta _seu _em vez de _teu_, _sua _em vez de _tua _(e vice versa), não ''respeitando'' a letra original da canção gravada.
É que o nosso cérebro não registra essas diferenças, para o cérebro só importam diferenças semânticas, e eles não existem em muitas partes do Brasil entre esses pares: seu/teu, sua/tua.


----------



## Istriano

Ariel Knightly said:


> Acho esse exemplo um pouco improvável. Tenho para mim que o _lhe _não é lá muito comum na fala, muito menos em posição enclítica. Aqui preferimos a próclise do pronome _te_.
> 
> Te peço desculpas por não ter _avisado você_ / _te avisado_. [Isso já seria mais natural.]
> Desculpa por não ter _avisado você_ / _te avisado_. [Isso seria o mais comum.]



Na Bahia usamos mais _lhe _que _te_, e mais_ seu/sua_ que_ teu/tua._
No entanto, pode se ouvir de tudo. No interior se usa o tu _(tu falou_), mas muitas vezes com _lhe _e _seu/sua:_ _Agora tu fica calado e volta pra sua casa.
_Sobre os imperativos: por uma razão desconhecida, na língua coloquial (baianês) preferimos os que terminam em -a: ''_Liga pra mim, diga que vem, fala baixinho sou seu neném.''
_Acho que tem a ver com a eufonia local.  (Também, se usam umas formas imperativas que interpretamos como simples reduções:  _vem _(redução de _venha_), _vê _(redução de _veja_)...;
_sê _(redução de _seja_) que não é incomum nas zonas rurais.). Na capital (SSA), os imperativos se usam certinho (Ligue pra mim, diga que vem, fale baixinho...) e o uso do tu é inexistente.


----------



## udias

Pessoal, vamos com calma, essa mistura é comum na língua falada, mas ainda é um erro de português e devemos evitar.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

udias said:


> Pessoal, vamos com calma, essa mistura é comum na língua falada, mas ainda é um erro de português e devemos evitar.


O que exatamente você quer dizer com "erro de português"? Por que, de que forma e em que circunstâncias você acha que "devemos" evitar esse "erro de português"?


----------



## udias

Estou falando da mistura de pessoas gramaticais em uma mesma frase. Embora tu e você se refiram à segunda pessoa do discurso, tu pertence à segunda e você pertence à terceira pessoa gramatical. Dessa forma, exigem formas verbais e pronomes respectivos. Por exemplo, todas as frases abaixo afrontam a gramática tradicional:

_Vem pra Caixa você também.
Ou você se atualiza ou a concorrência te engole.
Se liga na revisão (Telecurso 2000).
Diga-me com quem andas e te direi quem és.

_Só para ser mais direto com quem ainda não entendeu o problema, o que ocorre é a junção do verbo da segunda pessoa gramatical com o o pronome da terceira.

_Diga-me (você) com quem andas (tu) e te (tu) direi quem és (tu)._

Há também a mistura da pessoa gramatical em quase todas as frases deste post, o que mostra que *é comum, mas não é correto segundo a norma culta*. 

A solução para o problema é optar por uma das pessoas gramaticais.

_Dize-me com quem andas e te direi quem és._
_Diga-me com quem anda e lhe direi quem é você._


----------



## udias

Só para concluir, vou colocar abaixo uma carta de Monteiro Lobato a Rangel, sobre esse mesmo problema.
_"Apontas-me, como crime, a minha mistura de você com tu na mesma carta e às vezes no mesmo período. Bem sei que a Gramática sofre com isso, a coitadinha; mas me é muito mais cômodo, mais lépido, mais sadio - e, portanto, sebo para a coitadinha. Às vezes o tu entra na frase que é uma beleza; outras vezes é no você que está a beleza - e como sacrificar essas duas belezas só porque um coruja, um Bento José de Oliveira, um Freire da Silva, um Epifânio entre outros perobas "não querem"? Não fiscalizo gramaticalmente minhas frases em CARTAS. Língua de cartas é língua em mangas de camisa e pé-no-chão - como a falada. E, portanto, continuarei a misturar o tu com você como sempre fiz..." (apud Kury e MeIo, 1972)._​Seguindo o exemplo de Monteiro Lobato, cada um deve concluir por conta própria onde usar a norma culta e a norma coloquial. Entretanto, deve-se ter conhecimento de ambas para não perder pontos em concursos.


----------



## uchi.m

udias said:


> Seguindo o exemplo de Monteiro Lobato, cada um deve concluir por conta própria onde usar a norma culta e a norma coloquial. Entretanto, deve-se ter conhecimento do que é errado para não perder pontos em concursos.


O coloquial é errado? Por que todos falamos falam errado, então? Eu acho que _errado _não é a palavra.


----------



## udias

uchi.m said:


> O coloquial é errado? Por que todos falamos falam errado, então? Eu acho que _errado _não é a palavra.



Realmente, _errado_ não é a palavra, vou mudar para:

Seguindo o exemplo de Monteiro Lobato, cada um deve concluir por conta própria onde usar a norma culta e a norma coloquial. Entretanto, deve-se ter conhecimento *de ambas* para não perder pontos em concursos.

Também alterei a do post anterior:

Há também a mistura da pessoa gramatical em quase todas as frases deste post, o que mostra que *é comum, mas não é correto (pela norma culta)*.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

udias said:


> Dessa forma, exigem formas  verbais e pronomes respectivos.


Será que essa suposta exigência é  uma regra constitutiva da língua? Ou será que essa história toda não  passa de mero capricho de um "coruja" delirante, "um Bento José de  Oliveira, um Freire da Silva, um Epifânio entre outros perobas"? O que  todas as evidências discutidas até agora mostram é justamente que tal  exigência não parte da relação de uma forma com a outra, e sim do gosto  de "autoridades" que preferem um uso mais consistente de determinadas  formas, o que em certos momentos é até razoável. Irrazoável é vender uma  simples preferência estilística como um dogma prescritivista a respeito  da noção de correção gramatical.

_Ou você se atualiza ou a concorrência te engole.

_No exemplo acima, trocar _atualiza _por _atualizam _tornaria a frase agramatical,  pois na nossa língua a forma do verbo concorda com a pessoa do sujeito.  Essa concordância não acontece só porque alguém resolveu acreditar que  ela deveria acontecer; trata-se de uma regra constitutiva da língua.  Outro tipo de concordância acontece entre substantivos e seus  modificadores. Por conta dessa regra, dizemos _meninos felizes_ e não *_meninos feliz_.  Agora, até onde eu sei, um pronome não "concordar" com outro não vai  contra qualquer condição de gramaticalidade, e sim contra valores de  regularidade oitocentistas. Ou existe mesmo algum dialeto em que  misturar _você _com _te _resulte numa construção agramatical?



			
				udias said:
			
		

> Há também a mistura da pessoa gramatical em quase todas as frases deste post, o que mostra que *é comum, mas não é correto*.


O que significa "correto" aqui? Consistente?


----------



## Cris Pacino

Se me permitem, sou da opiniao que devemos ensinar o português que vem no livro, as regras gramaticais e de discurso, e também explicar que na linguagem falada e na linguagem coloquial há diferenças e nem sempre o que "produzimos" segue à risca as normas dos livros.

Creio que há que informar os alunos, porque os idiomas estao vivos, vivinhos da silva.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Cris Pacino said:


> Se me permitem, sou da opiniao que devemos ensinar o português que vem no livro, ...


Que livro? 


			
				Cris Pacino said:
			
		

> ... as regras gramaticais e de discurso, ...


E qual seria a origem dessas regras? Elas surgiram do nada no tal d"o livro"?


			
				Cris Pacino said:
			
		

> ... e também explicar que na linguagem falada e na linguagem coloquial há diferenças e nem sempre o que "produzimos" segue à risca as normas dos livros.
> 
> Creio que há que informar os alunos, porque os idiomas estao vivos, vivinhos da silva.


----------



## Cris Pacino

Olá Ariel,

Falha minha. Não me refiro a nenhum livro específico, senão em geral. A seguir regras de livros.

O que digo não são regras. Tal como expliquei ao princípio da frase, é uma opinião de uma pessoa que está se preparando para ser professora e já dá aulas de idiomas.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Cris Pacino said:


> Não me refiro a nenhum livro específico, senão em geral. A seguir regras de livros.


Mas existem muitos livros e muitas regras. Assim o sujeito fica sem saber ao certo do que você está falando. 

Se você estiver falando das gramáticas tradicionais e das prescrições nelas contidas, acho que vale a pena parar para refletir sobre o que daria origem a essas "regras de livros". Afinal, a existência dessas regras não pode ser apenas fruto de pura magia cósmica. Esses livros são escritos por pessoas e essas pessoas tiram essas regras de algum lugar. No meio desse processo, claro, enganos não só podem como muitas vezes acontecem.


----------



## uchi.m

Cris Pacino said:


> Creio que há que informar os alunos, porque os idiomas estao vivos, vivinhos da silva.


Existe uma contradição aqui: se os idiomas são vivos e mutantes, então por que frisar que os livros, esses que ditam as tais regras, fazem parte de um mundo _correto _apesar de cristalizado e distante da realidade? O que deve ser dito é que existem as regras gramaticais da norma culta e as regras gramaticais da forma coloquial e que nem sempre elas coincidem.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

uchi.m said:


> O que deve ser dito é que existem as regras gramaticais da norma culta e as regras gramaticais da forma coloquial e que nem sempre elas coincidem.


Exatamente. Outra coisa a se ter em mente é que nem sempre o que se vende como "regra gramatical da norma culta" é realmente uma regra gramatical da norma culta. Enganos acontecem o tempo todo.


----------



## Cris Pacino

Ariel, deixe-me ver se consigo me explicar: 

Os livros de lingua portuguesa contêm regras.
As pessoas ao usarem a linguagem mudam naturalmente essas regras, como acaba acontecendo em qualquer idioma.
Minha mensagem para reflexão é que não viremos as costas para ambos, porque, mesmo que a regra diga X, a linguagem usada no dia a dia é XY, e o aluno tem que conhecer ambas. Porque se aprende X dos livros e na hora de ir de viagem ao Brasil, alí se fala XY, a pessoa pensará que não sabe nada e não valeu nada seu esforço.

Sem ânimo de julgar o certo ou errado. Só deixo o tema para reflexão.


----------



## Cris Pacino

uchi.m said:


> Existe uma contradição aqui: se os idiomas são vivos e mutantes, então por que frisar que os livros, esses que ditam as tais regras, fazem parte de um mundo _correto _apesar de cristalizado e distante da realidade? O que deve ser dito é que existem as regras gramaticais da norma culta e as regras gramaticais da forma coloquial e que nem sempre elas coincidem.



Não disse e não penso nos termos correto ou incorreto. Digo que temos que informar a existência das diversidades do nosso idioma.


----------



## udias

Ariel Knightly said:


> Será que essa suposta exigência é uma regra constitutiva da língua? Ou será que essa história toda não passa de mero capricho de um "coruja" delirante, "um Bento José de Oliveira, um Freire da Silva, um Epifânio entre outros perobas"? O que todas as evidências discutidas até agora mostram é justamente que tal exigência não parte da relação de uma forma com a outra, e sim do gosto de "autoridades" que preferem um uso mais consistente de determinadas formas, o que em certos momentos é até razoável. Irrazoável é vender uma simples preferência estilística como um dogma prescritivista a respeito da noção de correção gramatical.



Não é uma preferência estilística, é uma regra gramatical da língua portuguesa, eu não tenho gramática agora para lhe dizer exatamente as páginas, mas procure no google que tem vários materiais apenas sobre esse tema (tu e você na mesma frase).  Os livros que eu tenho aqui são "Escrever Melhor" de Dad Squarisi e Arlete Salvador e "Língua sem Vergonha" de Josué Machado, ambos dedicam algumas páginas ao tema, mas nenhum deles é uma gramática propriamente dita. 

Vou tentar dar um resumo informal do que o que eu entendo sobre esse assunto baseado na minha lógica de raciocinar, o que a norma culta preza é pela clareza e, para isso, deve haver concordância entre todos os elementos em um mesmo período.  Isso é o que pede, por exemplo,  que o verbo seja conjugado com o sujeito e que o adjetivo acompanhe o gênero do substantivo.  Vamos raciocinar, se você já começou uma frase na segunda pessoa gramatical (tu), porque deveria mudar para a terceira (você) no meio da frase sem aviso prévio, dado que permanece falando da mesma pessoa. A norma gramatical existe para garantir a clareza do texto e a junção das pessoas gramaticais faz com que essa clareza fique debilitada, pois sugere que estaríamos falando de pessoas diferentes, o que não é verdade. 



Ariel Knightly said:


> _Ou você se atualiza ou a concorrência te engole.
> 
> _No exemplo acima, trocar _atualiza _por _atualizam _tornaria a frase agramatical, pois na nossa língua a forma do verbo concorda com a pessoa do sujeito. Essa concordância não acontece só porque alguém resolveu acreditar que  ela deveria acontecer; trata-se de uma regra constitutiva da língua.



O problema não é trocar o verbo atualiza por atualizam.

_Ou você se (terceira pessoa) atualiza ou a concorrência te (segunda pessoa) engole.
_
O problema é que se deve optar por:

_Ou você se atualiza ou a concorrência o (e não lhe, falha minha) engole._
_Ou tu te atualizas ou a concorrência te engole._

Apesar de as frases serem coordenadas,  o que gera uma independência entre elas, o sujeito é compartilhado (segunda pessoa do discurso), podendo ser utilizado o "tu" ou o "você", mas não fazer uma bagunça e criar um período louco onde cada elemento concorda com o que der na telha.

Outros exemplos são mais legítimos, abaixo ocorrem erros de conjugação do verbo com o sujeito.

_Vem pra Caixa você também._
_Diga-me com quem andas e te direi quem és._


----------



## udias

Ariel Knightly said:


> Se você estiver falando das gramáticas tradicionais e das prescrições nelas contidas, acho que vale a pena parar para refletir sobre o que daria origem a essas "regras de livros". Afinal, a existência dessas regras não pode ser apenas fruto de pura magia cósmica. Esses livros são escritos por pessoas e essas pessoas tiram essas regras de algum lugar. No meio desse processo, claro, enganos não só podem como muitas vezes acontecem.



Acho que esse não é motivo da conversa. Há momentos em que devemos usar a norma culta, independente de concordar com ela. Você não pode, por exemplo, escrever uma dissertação de mestrado ou um relatório usando algo diferente da norma culta da língua. Nesse caso, você *deve* escrever:

Entre mim e ela (e não "entre eu e ela")
Apesar de o Fulano gostar de trabalhar (e não "Apesar do Fulano gostar de trabalhar")
O preço do feijão é alto (e não "o preço do feijão é caro")

e assim por diante.

Em todos os meus posts eu falei que *existe* uma norma culta e que ela *deve* ser conhecida, pois em algum momento precisaremos usá-la. Em nenhum momento eu estou dizendo que *concordo* com a norma culta ou que *acredito* que ela seja *correta* (na verdade já disse, mas já me corrigi por conta da observação do uchi.m).


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Cris, espero que eu não esteja soando impertinente nem nada do tipo.  Juro que estou insistindo nesse assunto com a melhor das intenções.  Tomara que minha transformação de leão para gatinho esteja me ajudando a  passar o tom correto dessa vez.


Cris Pacino said:


> Os livros de lingua portuguesa contêm regras.
> As pessoas ao usarem a linguagem mudam naturalmente essas regras, como  acaba acontecendo em qualquer idioma.


Muito bem. Eu só acho que  você pulou algumas etapas importantes aqui. 

As tais "regras" não surgem  do nada. Elas são prescrições sobre a forma que deveríamos  escrever/falar para que nossa produção seja considerada uma realização  pertencente à chamada "norma culta". Veja que antes disso existe um  conceito de norma culta - ainda que absurdamente vago - e que, baseados  nele, os gramáticos (muitos deles pseudoespecialistas) vomitam a torto e  a direito suas crenças e recomendações sobre o que entendem por  "correção gramatical". Na falta de uma definição minimamente nítida, a consequência é uma variedade interessante de resultados: alguns mais  orientados para uma espécie de seleção da produção literária - livre de  idiossincrasias e desvios -, e outros repletos de ficções linguísticas  imbuídas de preconceito e desinformação. 

Será que algum brasileiro aqui escreve _Estou-me divorciando_?  Se essa pessoa existe, ela lança mão de um uso que simplesmente não é  padrão no nosso país. Ou será que "o correto" é escrever em português de  Portugal? Eu já acho que isso é coisa de gente "obésa" que chega a casa  para comer uma alface... 

Sinceramente, fico com o conceito de adequação e chamo de certo aquilo que leva em conta as expectativas do interlocutor. Assim, quando escrevo numa situação em que se espera uma "concordância" de pronomes, a não ser que me dê na telha de querer provocar estranhamento nas pessoas, "concordo" os benditos pronomes em nome da paz e da objetividade.


----------



## Istriano

Abram os vossos livros. (comum em Portugal)
Seja feliz na tua vida. (comum no Brasil)

Se os livros didáticos em Portugal já aceitam _abram+vossos _(e na Argentina também se aceita: _vos+te_), nós deveríamos aceitar a nossa mistura pronominal também.
Aliás, ela é muito usada, até o Ministério da Saúde já usou _você+te_ em suas campanhas. Também vi a combinação _você+te _usada em livros de ensino fundamental (2nda série.)

A mistura pronominal já faz parte do sistema interno de português, como se vê no exemplo lusitano: abram os vossos livros.
Não se destruirá a estrutura da língua ao aceitarmos a mistura pronominal do nosso lado do Atlântico. 

Aliás, se trata de uns usos bem simétricos:

*vocês + vosso, vos, convosco / com vocês* em Portugal (1.)
*você +  teu/seu, te, contigo / com você *no Brasil (2.)

Se você usa muito _lhe _com _você_, as pessoas vão pensar que _você _é baiano. 
TU e LHE podemos considerar regionalismos. Normalmente em português brasileiro coloquial supra-regional usamos os pronomes como explicado no exemplo (2.)


----------



## babyray

uchi.m said:


> Normalzaço.



O que significa esta palavra?


----------



## Istriano

muito normal (-aço sufixo aumentativo)


----------



## babyray

Ariel Knightly said:


> Acho esse exemplo um pouco improvável. Tenho para mim que o _lhe _não é lá muito comum na fala, muito menos em posição enclítica. Aqui preferimos a próclise do pronome _te_.
> 
> Te peço desculpas por não ter _avisado você_ / _te avisado_. [Isso já seria mais natural.]
> Desculpa por não ter _avisado você_ / _te avisado_. [Isso seria o mais comum.]



Tenho escrito este exemplo com "lhe" porque uma brasileira me escreveu esta frase num correio eletrônico. Por favor, você poderia me dar uns exemplos onde "lhe" seria natural e/ou comum?


----------



## Istriano

LHE informal é comum na Bahia, se usa tanto para o objeto direto:
1. *Eu lhe amo* (em vez de _Eu te amo_ ou _Eu amo você_) quanto para o objeto indireto:
2. *Eu lhe digo* (em vez de _Eu te digo_)

Na língua formal, no Brasil inteiro, pode se usar LHE em vez de_ à senhora, para a senhora, ao senhor, para o senhor_ (isto é, como objeto indireto):
_Vou lhe escrever e espero que o senhor me responda logo._


----------



## babyray

udias said:


> Não é uma preferência estilística, é uma regra gramatical da língua portuguesa, eu não tenho gramática agora para lhe dizer exatamente as páginas, mas procure no google que tem vários materiais apenas sobre esse tema (tu e você na mesma frase). Os livros que eu tenho aqui são "Escrever Melhor" de Dad Squarisi e Arlete Salvador e "Língua sem Vergonha" de Josué Machado, ambos dedicam algumas páginas ao tema, mas nenhum deles é uma gramática propriamente dita.
> 
> Vou tentar dar um resumo informal do que o que eu entendo sobre esse assunto baseado na minha lógica de raciocinar, o que a norma culta preza é pela clareza e, para isso, deve haver concordância entre todos os elementos em um mesmo período. Isso é o que pede, por exemplo, que o verbo seja conjugado com o sujeito e que o adjetivo acompanhe o gênero do substantivo. Vamos raciocinar, se você já começou uma frase na segunda pessoa gramatical (tu), porque deveria mudar para a terceira (você) no meio da frase sem aviso prévio, dado que permanece falando da mesma pessoa. A norma gramatical existe para garantir a clareza do texto e a junção das pessoas gramaticais faz com que essa clareza fique debilitada, pois sugere que estaríamos falando de pessoas diferentes, o que não é verdade.
> 
> 
> 
> O problema não é trocar o verbo atualiza por atualizam.
> 
> _Ou você se (terceira pessoa) atualiza ou a concorrência te (segunda pessoa) engole.
> _
> O problema é que se deve optar por:
> 
> _Ou você se atualiza ou a concorrência o (e não lhe, falha minha) engole. _Por que "lhe" não estaria correto cá?
> _Ou tu te atualizas ou a concorrência te engole._
> 
> Apesar de as frases serem coordenadas, o que gera uma independência entre elas, o sujeito é compartilhado (segunda pessoa do discurso), podendo ser utilizado o "tu" ou o "você", mas não fazer uma bagunça e criar um período louco onde cada elemento concorda com o que der na telha.
> 
> Outros exemplos são mais legítimos, abaixo ocorrem erros de conjugação do verbo com o sujeito.
> 
> _Vem pra Caixa você também._
> _Diga-me com quem andas e te direi quem és._


----------



## babyray

Istriano said:


> LHE informal é comum na Bahia, se usa tanto para o objeto direto:
> 1. *Eu lhe amo* (em vez de _Eu te amo_ ou _Eu amo você_) quanto para o objeto indireto:
> 2. *Eu lhe digo* (em vez de _Eu te digo_)
> 
> Na língua formal, no Brasil inteiro, pode se usar LHE em vez de_ à senhora, para a senhora, ao senhor, para o senhor_ (isto é, como objeto indireto):
> _Vou lhe escrever e espero que o senhor me responda logo._



Obrigada mesmo! Agora entendo! É muito esquisito porque essa pessoa é carioca, mas tudo bem, seu exemplo é perfeito!


----------



## Istriano

> _Ou você se atualiza ou a concorrência o (e não lhe, falha minha) engole._ Por que "lhe" não estaria correto cá?



Porque, na língua formal escrita, só se usa LHE para o objeto indireto.

Num estilo neutro (nem formal, nem informal) poderíamos dizer e escrever:
*Ou você se atualiza ou a concorrência engole você.*

Evitando o cultismo o.
*Você *como objeto direto estará sempre correto (veja-se na Gramática de Cunha e Cintra).

_Vejo você. _(objeto direto)
_Ligo para você _(objeto indireto).
_Vejo vocês_ (objeto direto)
_Ligo para vocês _(objeto indireto)

Corretos (e usadíssimos) tanto na língua falada quanto na língua escrita.


----------



## uchi.m

udias said:


> Vamos raciocinar, se você já começou uma frase na segunda pessoa gramatical (tu), porque deveria mudar para a terceira (você) no meio da frase sem aviso prévio, dado que permanece falando da mesma pessoa. A norma gramatical existe para garantir a clareza do texto e a junção das pessoas gramaticais faz com que essa clareza fique debilitada, pois sugere que estaríamos falando de pessoas diferentes, o que não é verdade.


_Você _não é terceira pessoa; apenas conjuga-se como se fosse terceira, mas é *segunda pessoa*. Ninguém duvida disso. _Você _e_ ele/ela_ não têm o mesmo valor semântico, como é claro para todos, então não podem ser a mesma pessoa gramatical. Já _tu _e _você _têm o mesmo valor semântico, então conclui-se que são a mesma pessoa gramatical.


----------



## babyray

Gostaria de agradecer todos vocês por sua ajuda e suas discussões tão interessantes, aprendi muita coisa. Entendo que no português brasileiro é correto falar e escrever utilizando o pronome "você" e misturando "te/teu/seu" e os verbos na segunda e tercera pessoa singular. Contudo, ainda não tenho certeza se num contexto formal como numa redação a mistura seria aceita já que hoje em dia faz parte da linguagem. 
Mil vezes obrigada de antemão!


----------



## Istriano

babyray said:


> Gostaria de agradecer todos vocês por sua ajuda e suas discussões tão interessantes, aprendi muita coisa. Entendo que no português brasileiro é correto falar e escrever utilizando o pronome "você" e misturando "te/teu/seu" e os verbos na segunda e tercera pessoa singular. Contudo, ainda não entendo se num contexto formal como numa redação a misturia seria aceita porque hoje em dia faz parte da linguagem.
> Mil vezes obrigada de antemão!


Na língua escrita pode usar assim:

_Vejo você. _(objeto direto)
_Ligo para você _(objeto indireto).
_Vejo vocês_ (objeto direto)
_Ligo para vocês _(objeto indireto)

São formas do estilo neutro, nem formais (Vejo-o) nem informais (Te vejo).
Aliás, soam normais na fala.


----------



## babyray

Istriano said:


> Porque, na língua formal escrita, só se usa LHE para o objeto indireto.
> 
> Num estilo neutro (nem formal, nem informal) poderíamos dizer e escrever:
> *Ou você se atualiza ou a concorrência engole você.*
> 
> Evitando o cultismo o.
> *Você *como objeto direto estará sempre correto (veja-se na Gramática de Cunha e Cintra).
> 
> _Vejo você. _(objeto direto)
> _Ligo para você _(objeto indireto).
> _Vejo vocês_ (objeto direto)
> _Ligo para vocês _(objeto indireto)
> 
> Corretos (e usadíssimos) tanto na língua falada quanto na língua escrita.



Está muito mais claro agora. Por favor, você poderia dar-me uns exemplos da utilização de "lhe"? Você me explicou que, com a excepção de Bahia, no resto do Brasil só usa-se "lhe" em vez de_ à senhora, para a senhora, ao senhor, para o senhor_ mas por que estes são objetos indiretos?


----------



## Ariel Knightly

udias said:


> Não é uma preferência estilística, é uma regra gramatical da língua  portuguesa, eu não tenho gramática agora para lhe dizer exatamente as  páginas, mas procure no google que tem vários materiais apenas sobre  esse tema (tu e você na mesma frase).  Os livros que eu tenho aqui são  "Escrever Melhor" de Dad Squarisi e Arlete Salvador e "Língua sem  Vergonha" de Josué Machado, ambos dedicam algumas páginas ao tema, mas  nenhum deles é uma gramática propriamente dita.



O fato de você ter achado esse assunto numa gramática não  significa que se trate necessariamente de uma questão de  gramaticalidade. O alcance das recomendações da tradição normativa em  geral vai muito além das fronteiras da gramática. Um exemplo  indiscutível disso:


> Convém usar com extrema parcimônia as formas pronominais da 1a pessoa do singular, especialmente a forma reta _eu_. O seu emprego imoderado deixa-nos sempre uma penosa impressão de imodéstia de quem o pratica.


(_Gramática da Língua Portuguesa_, Celso Ferreira da Cunha)

Esse é o tipo de comentário que eu esperaria encontrar num livro do tipo _How to win friends and influence people_, e não numa obra que se propõem a tratar da gramática da língua portuguesa. 


			
				udias said:
			
		

> ...  o que a norma culta preza é pela clareza e, para isso, deve haver  concordância entre todos os elementos em um mesmo período.


De que forma a inconsistência na escolha entre _você _e _tu _poderia afetar a clareza do que se diz? 


			
				udias said:
			
		

> Isso  é o que pede, por exemplo,  que o verbo seja conjugado com o sujeito e  que o adjetivo acompanhe o gênero do substantivo.


Aqui  você está falando de dois casos diferentes. O que faz com que o verbo  concorde com o sujeito e o modificador com o substantivo são as regras  constitutivas da língua, como já foi explicado anteriormente. Ser  consistente ao escolher os pronomes para um mesmo referente é uma  questão de estilo, não de gramaticalidade.


			
				udias said:
			
		

> Vamos  raciocinar, se você já começou uma frase na segunda pessoa gramatical  (tu), porque deveria mudar para a terceira (você) no meio da frase sem  aviso prévio, dado que permanece falando da mesma pessoa. A norma  gramatical existe para garantir a clareza do texto e a junção das  pessoas gramaticais faz com que essa clareza fique debilitada, pois  sugere que estaríamos falando de pessoas diferentes, o que não é  verdade.


O uso de duas pessoas gramaticais nunca sugeriria que estamos falando de referentes distintos - não no caso de _tu _e _você_. Aqui, o referente só pode ser um: seu interlocutor.



			
				udias said:
			
		

> O problema não é trocar o verbo atualiza por atualizam.


Eu  estava apenas te mostrando que a concordância verbal cumpre uma  exigência das regras constitutivas da língua, ao passo que a  "concordância" no uso dos pronomes seria apenas uma questão de  consistência estilística, e não de gramaticalidade. Eu não digo _Eu sou_ em vez de _Eu somos_  só porque acho consistente concordar o verbo com o sujeito;  desrespeitar essa regra seria simplesmente fazer algo impossível no meu  dialeto. Agora, deixar de alternar formas de _tu _e _você _é uma escolha minha, e não uma necessidade que se impõe pela língua.


----------



## udias

uchi.m said:


> _Você _não é terceira pessoa; apenas conjuga-se como se fosse terceira, mas é *segunda pessoa*. Ninguém duvida disso. _Você _e_ ele/ela_ não têm o mesmo valor semântico, como é claro para todos, então não podem ser a mesma pessoa gramatical. Já _tu _e _você _têm o mesmo valor semântico, então conclui-se que são a mesma pessoa gramatical.



Caro uchi.m, existe um diferença entre *pessoa gramatical* e* pessoa do discurso*, no meu post eu frizei *pessoa gramatical*. Caso para você não esteja clara a diferença, eu transcrevo a explicação do professor Cláudio Moreno a uma pergunta feita no blog dele:

Meu caro Juarez, acho indispensável começar por uma importante distinção: as *pessoas do discurso *não são as mesmas* pessoas gramaticais*. As pessoas do discurso se definem por sua posição no ato comunicativo: a 1ª pessoa é *a que fala* (*eu*, *nós*); a 2ª, *com quem* eu falo (*tu*, *vós*, *você*, *vocês*, *o senhor*, etc.); a 3ª é *de quem* eu falo (*ele*, *eles*). Nota que, por esta classificação, *você* é uma das opções que nosso idioma oferece para designar a pessoa com quem estamos falando - a *2ª pessoa* do discurso, portanto. Como tu mesmo observaste, uns tratam seu interlocutor de *tu,* outro preferem usar *você*. A escolha é livre.As pessoas gramaticais, por sua vez, é que nos dizem qual a flexão verbal que vamos usar, que pronome oblíquo vamos selecionar, e assim por diante. Se compararmos "Tu te arrependeste de tua escolha" com "Você se arrependeu de sua escolha", veremos que o *tu* é acompanhado de formas da *2ª* pessoa gramatical (*te*, *arrependeste *e *tua*), enquanto o *você* corresponde a formas da *3ª* pessoa gramatical (*se*, *arrependeu *e *sua*). Aqui se encontra a fonte das confusões que descreveste: *você* é um  pronome da *2ª pessoa** do discurso*, mas usa (como todos os pronomes de tratamento) as formas da *3ª pessoa** gramatical*: "*Você* deve *se* orgulhar de *seu*filho" (assim como "*Vossa Majestade* pode *se* orgulhar de *seu* filho"). Só utilizaremos o possessivo *vosso*, portanto, quando a forma de tratamento escolhida for *vós*, cujo emprego (atualmente) ficou restrito a textos religiosos ("Ave Maria, cheia de graça, o Senhor é *convosco*, bendita *sois* *vós* entre as mulheres, bendito é o fruto em *vosso* ventre, Jesus").


----------



## udias

Ariel, a conversa está se ramificando demais, então eu vou restringir a dois pontos para evitar que nos dispersemos muito.



Ariel Knightly said:


> O fato de você ter achado esse assunto numa gramática não  significa que se trate necessariamente de uma questão de  gramaticalidade. O alcance das recomendações da tradição normativa em  geral vai muito além das fronteiras da gramática. Um exemplo  indiscutível disso: blá, blá, blá ....



Nesse caso, você precisa ver em uma gramática a frase "isso é erro gramatical" ou ouvir de alguém conceituado?



Ariel Knightly said:


> De que forma a inconsistência na escolha entre _você _e _tu _poderia afetar a clareza do que se diz?



Se há dois modos de se referenciar uma pessoa e você decide usar os dois indistintamente, para mim perde-se em clareza. Eu, por exemplo, sou da área de matemática e teoria da computação, quando alguém define que uma variável $T$ define um certo conceito e depois passa a usar uma outra coisa para o mesmo conceito, eu vejo que o texto ficou menos claro. Esse é o máximo de exemplo que posso dar por não ser de linguística, se você acha que não diminuiu a clareza então não adianta conversar mais sobre esse assunto, pois a conversa parecerá discussão de torcedor de futebol.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

udias said:


> Nesse caso, você precisa ver em uma gramática a frase "isso é erro gramatical" ou ouvir de alguém conceituado?


Isso seria um argumento falacioso de autoridade. Algo não é necessariamente verdadeiro só porque alguém diz que é. 


			
				udias said:
			
		

> Se há dois modos de se referenciar uma pessoa e você decide usar os dois indistintamente, para mim perde-se em clareza.


Se não há qualquer tipo de dúvida quanto à identidade do referente, por que você insiste nessa suposta falta de clareza? 


			
				udias said:
			
		

> ... , quando alguém define que uma variável $T$ define um certo conceito e depois passa a usar uma outra coisa para o mesmo conceito, eu vejo que o texto ficou menos claro.


Sim. Aqui pode haver falta de clareza uma vez que a segunda forma ainda não teria sido definida, deixando dúvida quanto ao significado do significante. No caso de _tu _e _você_, por outro lado, sabe-se o tempo todo que o referente só pode ser o interlocutor.


----------



## anaczz

udias said:


> Só utilizaremos o possessivo *vosso*, portanto, quando a forma de tratamento escolhida for *vós*, cujo emprego (atualmente) ficou restrito a textos religiosos ("Ave Maria, cheia de graça, o Senhor é *convosco*, bendita *sois* *vós* entre as mulheres, bendito é o fruto em *vosso* ventre, Jesus").


O Cláudio Moreno só diz isso porque é brasileiro. 
Já vimos em algumas discussões anteriores que o uso de _vosso/vossa_ quando a forma de tratamento é _vocês_ está tão bem estabelecida em Portugal que muitos portugueses  nem sequer percebem que se trata do mesmo caso do uso brasileiro de _teu/tua + você._ Pensam que vosso + vocês é o correto e teu + você é errado.


----------



## J. Bailica

Eu acho normal que no Brasil se pratique com naturalidade essa liberdade quanto à concordância entre pronomes e conjugações, pelo menos no registo coloquial. Por alguma razão a língua evolui nesse sentido, e agora não vale a pena fazer um drama com isso.

Mas acho também, eu que abro gramáticas menos vezes do que leio literatura japonesa, que não respeita as regras elementares, pelo menos numa interpretação mais estrita. Dizer 'Você sabe que eu te amo' é o mesmo que dizer 'A senhora sabe que eu te amo; é usada a terceira pessoa gramatical (mas como segunda pessoado discurso, como já foi dito; se fosse segunda pessoa poderia dizer-se 'você sabes que eu te amo'); e a essa 3ª pessoa gramatical corresponde o pronome 'a' ( você sabe que eu a amo; ou então 'você sabe que eu amo você).

De onde é que isso vem? Eu, tu, ele. Me, te, o/a. Eu amo, tu amas, ele ama. Eu sei, tu sabes, ele sabe. 
Quando se fala de uma senhora (ou senhor) que não está presente (é mesmo 'ela') dizmos 'A senhora x sabe que eu a amo'. Por deferência e excessos de etiqueta, passou-se a falar para com os senhores ou senhoras presentes, em discurso directos com eles ou elas (2ª pessoa do discurso), não usando o tu, mas, como que fazendo uma parábola, recorrendo à 3ª pessoa, como quem invoca alguém ausente. Para não ofender nem a senhora nem a gramática, toda a frase deve referir-se a essa senhora alegadamente ausente de forma indirecta (ou seja, deve concordar gramaticalmente); se se dissesse 'a senhora sabe que te amo', ficaria desfeita a parábola (figura geométrica), já se estava meio a entrar no tu cá, tu lá, abuso de confiança e da gramática. 

Com você, que vem de vossa mercê, penso eu que se passa o mesmo. 'Vossa mercê sabe que a amo' - é como a frase fosse dirigida a um terceiro, 3ª pessoa na gramática, para lisonjear, para que haja a tal distância e deferência, para com o interlocutor (2ª pessoa na gramática).

Mas não se pense que eu defenda que a gramática tenha de ser obrigatoriamnete assim. Se no Brasil, no caso, se quiser alterar o 'statu quo', por mim tudo bem. A «gramática oficiosa em portugal», penso que posso falar assim, admite o 'abram os vossos livros'; e a oficial, ou mais puritana, feca os olhos. Mas então que se reformule, ou relativize, a gramática, nomeadamente no Brasil (e as gramáticas em Portugal diriam «no Brasil é assim e assado, como já acontece com outras coisas). Agora não se diga que é gramatical, tal como as coisas estão (eu pelo menos acho que não é), ou que é uma regra que veio do nada.


Veio, simplesmente pode evoluir. Consagre-se e assuma-se então isso, se for esse o entendimento predominante.


----------



## udias

Obrigado pelo post J. Bailica, acrescentou muita coisa, entendo bem melhor agora.


----------



## uchi.m

Vamos ser _claros _então.





udias said:


> Vamos  raciocinar, se você já começou uma frase na segunda pessoa gramatical  (tu), porque deveria mudar para a terceira (você) no meio da frase sem  aviso prévio, dado que permanece falando da mesma pessoa. A norma  gramatical existe para garantir a clareza do texto e a junção das  pessoas gramaticais faz com que essa clareza fique debilitada, pois  sugere que estaríamos falando de pessoas diferentes, o que não é  verdade.





udias said:


> Meu caro Juarez, acho indispensável começar por uma importante distinção: as *pessoas do discurso *não são as mesmas* pessoas gramaticais*. As pessoas do discurso se definem por sua posição no ato comunicativo: a 1ª pessoa é *a que fala* (*eu*, *nós*); a 2ª, *com quem* eu falo (*tu*, *vós*, *você*, *vocês*, *o senhor*, etc.); a 3ª é *de quem* eu falo (*ele*, *eles*). Nota que, por esta classificação, *você* é uma das opções que nosso idioma oferece para designar a pessoa com quem estamos falando - a *2ª pessoa* do discurso, portanto. Como tu mesmo observaste, uns tratam seu interlocutor de *tu,* outro preferem usar *você*. A escolha é livre.As pessoas gramaticais, por sua vez, é que nos dizem qual a flexão verbal que vamos usar, que pronome oblíquo vamos selecionar, e assim por diante. Se compararmos "Tu te arrependeste de tua escolha" com "Você se arrependeu de sua escolha", veremos que o *tu* é acompanhado de formas da *2ª* pessoa gramatical (*te*, *arrependeste *e *tua*), enquanto o *você* corresponde a formas da *3ª* pessoa gramatical (*se*, *arrependeu *e *sua*). Aqui se encontra a fonte das confusões que descreveste: *você* é um  pronome da *2ª pessoa** do discurso*, mas usa (como todos os pronomes de tratamento) as formas da *3ª pessoa** gramatical*: "*Você* deve *se* orgulhar de *seu*filho" (assim como "*Vossa Majestade* pode *se* orgulhar de *seu* filho"). Só utilizaremos o possessivo *vosso*, portanto, quando a forma de tratamento escolhida for *vós*, cujo emprego (atualmente) ficou restrito a textos religiosos ("Ave Maria, cheia de graça, o Senhor é *convosco*, bendita *sois* *vós* entre as mulheres, bendito é o fruto em *vosso* ventre, Jesus").


O Sr. Cláudio Moreno, em nenhum momento, disse que _você _é a terceira pessoa gramatical, disse? Ele disse que _você _usa as formas da 3ª pessoa gramatical. A noção de 1ª, 2ª e 3ª pessoa que ele usa ainda considera o aspecto semântico dos pronomes. Além disso, a correspondência entre pronomes de caso reto (_tu_ versus _você_) e oblíquo (_te, arrependeste *e tua**_ versus _se, arrependeu* e sua**_) que ele demonstra para explicar a gramática é da gramática da norma culta. Não é a hora de se fazer uma gramática da norma coloquial, não?

Além disso, fiz alguns destaques em vermelho no que você disse, udias (mas que depois apagou do post original). Você está confundindo as pessoas do discurso com as pessoas gramaticais? Não é claro que _tu _e _você _são a mesma pessoa numa frase? 

O fato desse tipo de exercício de _correção _aparecer em concursos é porque desejam saber se os candidatos sabem traduzir corretamente a norma coloquial para a norma culta. Mas ninguém fala assim. É apenas um exercício de aptidão intelectual. Um sudoku de palavras. É para desclassificar quem não sabe conjugar verbos e que não sabe a diferença entre os pronomes.


----------



## Alentugano

anaczz said:


> O Cláudio Moreno só diz isso porque é brasileiro.
> Já vimos em algumas discussões anteriores que o uso de _vosso/vossa_ quando a forma de tratamento é _vocês_ está tão bem estabelecida em Portugal que muitos portugueses nem sequer percebem que se trata do mesmo caso do uso brasileiro de _teu/tua + você._ Pensam que vosso + vocês é o correto e teu + você é errado.



De tanto consumir _media_ do Brasil, eu já interiorizei essa questão do você e tu na mesma frase. Para mim já é a mesma coisa, mas olha que levei algum tempo até me acostumar!


----------



## udias

uchi.m said:


> Além disso, fiz alguns destaques em vermelho no que você disse, udias (mas que depois apagou do post original).
> Você está confundindo as pessoas do discurso com as pessoas gramaticais? Não é claro que _tu _e _você _são a mesma pessoa numa frase?


Não entendi, tudo o que você citou está no post original, então porque você disse que as partes em vermelho eu apaguei se estão lá (inclusive nas citações das outras pessoas).



uchi.m said:


> O fato desse tipo de exercício de _correção _aparecer em concursos é porque desejam saber se os candidatos sabem traduzir corretamente a norma coloquial para a norma culta. Mas ninguém fala assim. É apenas um exercício de aptidão intelectual. Um sudoku de palavras. É para desclassificar quem não sabe conjugar verbos e que não sabe a diferença entre os pronomes.



Mas esse é o ponto central da questão, eu estou falando da norma culta, eu sei que não funciona assim na coloquial. Eu já tinha enviado um email para um professor aqui da Universidade sobre essa questão, dado que ele está acostumado a preparar questões para vestibular e para concurso. O que eu tinha pedido a ele era que redigisse um texto levando em conta o tópico todo e explicasse porque a mistura de tu e você em uma mesma frase fere a norma culta e faz muitas pessoas perderem pontos preciosos. Entretanto, depois que eu li o que o Ariel escreveu (citado abaixo), dizendo que isso é apenas um apelo falacioso a alguma autoridade para comprovar a premissa, então mandei um outro email pedindo para que ele não perdesse o tempo dele e ignorasse a questão.




Ariel Knightly said:


> Isso seria um argumento falacioso de autoridade. Algo não é necessariamente verdadeiro só porque alguém diz que é.



Essa frase acima me levou a crer que o Ariel está vendo essa conversa como se fosse proveniente de um grupo de debate (me desculpe se entendi mal, mas foi a única conclusão que eu tirei). Os livros de gramática estão aí para dizer o que é a norma culta (são uma autoridade no assunto e isso não é ser falacioso), não podemos criar uma nova norma culta onde frases como "_Diga-me com quem andas e te direi quem és" _e _"Vem pra Caixa você também" _ são totalmente aceitáveis. Frases desse tipo não são aceitas pela norma culta da língua portuguesa (no Brasil), apesar de serem completamente aceitáveis no coloquial e frequentemente usadas no cotidiano.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

udias said:


> Mas esse é o ponto central da questão, eu estou falando da norma culta, eu sei que não funciona assim na coloquial.


Tudo começou quando você chamou o uso inconsistente dos pronomes de "erro de português" e depois, se eu não me engano, de "erro gramatical", comparando esse fenômeno à falta de concordância verbal. Isso realmente não foi lá muito bem recebido. Agora, quanto à questão da adequação aos tipos de registro, acho que disso ninguém discordou.



			
				udias said:
			
		

> Eu já tinha enviado um email para um professor aqui da Universidade sobre essa questão, dado que ele está acostumado a preparar questões para vestibular e para concurso. O que eu tinha pedido a ele era que redigisse um texto levando em conta o tópico todo e explicasse porque a mistura de tu e você em uma mesma frase fere a norma culta e faz muitas pessoas perderem pontos preciosos. Entretanto, depois que eu li o que o Ariel escreveu (citado abaixo), dizendo que isso é apenas um apelo falacioso a alguma autoridade para comprovar a premissa, então mandei um outro email pedindo para que ele não perdesse o tempo dele e ignorasse a questão.


Você deveria ter deixado seu professor seguir em frente. Se a resposta dele fosse baseada numa explicação lógica, o fato de ele ser ou não professor de seja lá o que for não implicaria um argumento falacioso. Por outro lado, se você me aparecesse aqui dizendo que a inconsistência na escolha dos pronomes gera um resultado agramatical só porque seu professor afirmou isso, aí sim estaríamos indo por um caminho ilógico. O importante não são os títulos de quem argumenta, mas os argumentos em si. Além do mais, já temos muitos linguistas e professores por aqui.



			
				udias said:
			
		

> Os livros de gramática estão aí para dizer o que é a norma culta (são uma autoridade no assunto e isso não é ser falacioso), ...


Começo a me perguntar se você sabe o que é um argumento falacioso. Já perguntei isso várias vezes aqui, mas acho que vale a pena tentar mais uma vez: você já parou para pensar de onde vem essa tal "norma culta"? A propósito, já que você está aí usando essa expressão com tanta intimidade, qual seria então a definição de norma culta? Afinal, para afirmar se algo é ou não parte da norma culta com tanta convicção, você no mínimo deve saber do que está falando, não é? 



			
				udias said:
			
		

> ... não podemos criar uma nova norma culta onde frases como "_Diga-me com quem andas e te direi quem és" _e _"Vem pra Caixa você também" _ são totalmente aceitáveis. Frases desse tipo não são aceitas pela norma culta da língua portuguesa (no Brasil), apesar de serem completamente aceitáveis no coloquial e frequentemente usadas no cotidiano.


A aceitabilidade de uma forma normalmente leva em consideração uma série de fatores. Se por um lado pode ser verdade que _Diga-me com quem tu andas que te direi quem és _nem sempre é completamente aceitável - eu tenho as minhas dúvidas -, _Dize-me com quem andas e te direi quem és _é certamente muito menos aceitável num número infinitamente maior de contextos.


----------



## anaczz

udias, a meu ver há um pequeno senão em toda a sua argumentação. Mesmo que concordássemos que o correto é o que é "prescrito" pela norma culta, é preciso antes responder a uma questão:
O que é "norma culta"?
As definições que conheço de "norma culta" sempre apontam para a linguagem praticada pelos cidadãos cultos (normalmente definidos como sendo pessoas oriundas de e residentes em áreas urbanas, com formação superior).
A norma culta não está nos livros nem nas gramáticas.
Algumas gramáticas até *tentam *ser compilações dessa norma, dessa língua falada por essas pessoas mas, em geral, trazem um conjunto de regras e normas congeladas, algumas das quais já foram sendo abandonadas ao longo da história, na linguagem falada e na escrita, algumas delas no Brasil outras tantas nos outros países lusófonos. 
Se pensarmos que no Brasil existem pessoas cultas do Oiapoque ao Chuí, já teremos uma pista de quão variável pode ser a norma culta. 
Se ouvirmos o discurso diário das ditas pessoas cultas, veremos o quanto essa língua já se afastou das normas e prescrições de certos livros.
A meu ver, uma coisa é a norma culta e outra a gramática prescritiva. Uma é variável, viva, mutante a outra, pelo visto, serve para responder questões de concursos e escrever teses e artigos científicos. Não se presta à literatura, não se presta à comunicação diária, não se presta à divulgação de informações.
Não sou contra o ensino da gramática ou das regras. O grande problema é não reconhecer oficialmente que existem duas (ou mais) linguagens diferentes, é ensinar que só o que está prescrito nas gramática é o correto e que o resto, ou seja, a língua realmente falada no Brasil, é uma coisa de menor  valor, de gente ignorante, de pessoas incultas. Isso é uma grande mentira. Está mais do que provado em diversas investigações acadêmicas que as pessoas cultas não falam como prescrevem os gramáticos (e, provavelmente, nem os gramáticos nem os filhos dos gramáticos). 
Pior ainda do que isso é querer ensinar a estrangeiros a língua portuguesa prescrita nos livros como sendo a única correta.


----------



## uchi.m

udias said:


> não podemos criar uma nova norma culta onde frases como "_Diga-me com quem andas e te direi quem és" _e _"Vem pra Caixa você também" _ são totalmente aceitáveis.


Essa nova norma culta é _errada _também? Mas as línguas não eram, como vocês disseram, mutantes? Por que a norma culta não pode ser mutante? Por que a norma culta pode se dar ao luxo de ser cristalizada (e posta em um pedestal, um totem)?


----------



## Istriano

Aliás, as gramáticas modernas (como a ''Gramática Houaiss'' de José Carlos de Azeredo [Publifolha]) já classificam _você _e _vocês _como segunda pessoa 


1. eu;.......1. nós
2. você;....2. vocês
3. ele/ela...3. eles/elas




> Apesar de termos constatado alguns desvios no emprego dos  verbos no imperativo e no uso dos pronomes de tratamento, podemos afirmar que o  objetivo dessa construção é o de, apenas, informalizar as mensagens  publicitárias tornando-as mais atraentes e criativas como todo texto desse  gênero deve ser.
> 
> Por essa razão, acreditamos que as misturas de pronomes de  tratamento observadas tem o objetivo simples e definido de aproximação do texto  ao público leitor e não deseja “ ferir” as regras gramaticais e sim, apenas  tornar a mensagem mais leve, em uma linguagem menos formal.
> O valor desse tipo de texto está, justamente, em sua  capacidade de criar, elaborar nem que para isso seja necessário “ousar” um pouco  mais. Cabe a nós, portanto, valorizá-lo como forma de linguagem por  apresentar-se atrativo e diferente, independente do nível de escolaridade do  leitor.
> *Dessa forma, concluímos que o texto publicitário apresenta-se  como uma possibilidade mais aberta e passível de alguns usos considerados  inovadores dentro da língua, o que demonstra sua força e relevância como forma  de expressão viva da língua portuguesa.*


 *O uso dos pronomes de tratamento no texto publicitário*


----------



## babyray

Por favor, alguém poderia me explicar por que _à senhora, para a senhora, ao senhor, para o senhor_ são objetos indiretos? Não consigo entender! A pergunta que me fazia era "para quem?" e a resposta que me dava era "para a senhora/para o senhor". Estou muito confundida. E também poderiam me escrever uns exemplos com "lhe"? Obrigada!!


----------



## udias

O anaczz me deu uma luz sobre o que pode ser o meu problema para não ser bem entendido, o que eu estou falando é do português cobrado em concursos públicos, que é o mesmo português cobrado quando se redige documentos técnicos e, no momento, esse é o que mais me interessa e tentei deixar claro esse meu ponto de vista nos posts, mas parece que não tive êxito. Os vestibulares usam o termo "norma culta" indistintamente, tanto que imaginei que fosse um termo comum e com esse sentido. Vocês estão questionando termos como "erro de português", "norma culta", "erro gramatical", então vou explicar o que entendo por eles: termos como "erro de português" ou "erro gramatical" eu costumo usar  com frequência nas ruas e normalmente me refiro a coisas como erro de concordância, regência ou seja lá o que for. Os erros de português são tudo aquilo que algum concurso não concordaria ou algum professor ou pesquisador de português diga que não é maneira mais correta de escrever. Nesse contexto, eu incluo todas as fatídicas frases que já usei acima.  O termo "norma culta" eu uso para classificar uma linguagem sem os erros de português ou erros gramaticais definidos anteriormente, esse termo também foi utilizado por vários de vocês nesse mesmo post, mas admito que fui o primeiro a usá-lo. Me digam o que vocês acham e se são os mesmos termos para vocês, quem sabe o problema não seja que estamos usando um código de linguagem diferente. Agora que vocês sabem o que os termos significam para mim, me digam o que significam para vocês.

Ariel, sobre argumento falacioso, já que disseram que eu não sabia. Um argumento falacioso para mim é aquele que falha em provar alguma coisa, mas foi criado justamente para parecer verdadeiro e ludibriar as pessoas. Quando você falou que eu estava tentando usar um argumento falacioso, a primeira coisa que eu pensei é que estava dizendo que eu tentei agir de má fé, podia não ser a intenção, mas é com essa intenção que eu percebo as pessoas usarem, me explique então o que você quis dizer e qual a intenção e pare de apenas se questionar se eu entendo ou não o que a palavra significa.

uchi.m, eu sei que a língua evolui rapidamente, mas uma série de regras, apesar de arcaicas, existem. O fato de eu querer conhecer essas regras e saber se uma determinada construção as respeita não quer dizer que eu estou querendo colocar em um pedestal.


----------



## udias

Ariel Knightly said:


> A aceitabilidade de uma forma normalmente leva em consideração uma série de fatores. Se por um lado pode ser verdade que _Diga-me com quem tu andas que te direi quem és _nem sempre é completamente aceitável - eu tenho as minhas dúvidas -, _Dize-me com quem andas e te direi quem és _é certamente muito menos aceitável num número infinitamente maior de contextos.



Sinceramente, não entendi o que você quis dizer, poderia explicar novamente com outras palavras?


----------



## anaczz

babyray said:


> Por favor, alguém poderia me explicar por que _à senhora, para a senhora, ao senhor, para o senhor_ são objetos indiretos? Não consigo entender! A pergunta que me fazia era "para quem?" e a resposta que me dava era "para a senhora/para o senhor". Estou muito confundida. E também poderiam me escrever uns exemplos com "lhe"? Obrigada!!


Não sei se entendi bem sua dúvida, mas se você faz as perguntas: para quem, de quem, para quê, em quê, etc. você obtém um complemento ligado ao verbo por uma preposição e esse complemento é o objeto indireto.
A pergunta para o objeto direto é sempre "quem?" ou "o quê?", os objetos diretos ligam-se ao verbo *sem *preposição, sofrem diretamente a ação do verbo (existem os objetos diretos preposicionados, mas isso é outra história)

Acordei a senhora? 
Acordei quem? a senhora = objeto direto - "a senhora" sofreu a ação do verbo, foi acordada

Entreguei a flor à senhora.
 Entreguei o quê? a flor = objeto direto - "a flor" sofreu a ação do verbo, foi entregue
Entreguei a quem? à senhora/para a senhora = objeto indireto - a senhora é a destinatária da ação do verbo.



Obs.:





> Quem diria:
> _Diz-me com quem andas e dir-te-ei quem és? _
> Credo, que língua é essa???



Obs.: udias, sou A anaczz


----------



## uchi.m

babyray said:


> Por favor, alguém poderia me explicar por que _à senhora, para a senhora, ao senhor, para o senhor_ são objetos indiretos? Não consigo entender! A pergunta que me fazia era "para quem?" e a resposta que me dava era "para a senhora/para o senhor". Estou muito confundida. E também poderiam me escrever uns exemplos com "lhe"? Obrigada!!


Exemplo:

_Eu acabei de escrever uma carta para o Sr. Jorge._


> _Eu _= sujeito (quem escreve)_uma carta_ = objeto direto (o que é escrito)​_para o Sr. Jorge_ = objeto indireto (para quem é escrito)​


Objetos indiretos são acompanhados, normalmente, por preposição. _Para _ou _a_, por exemplo. Existem casos não preposicionados também. Mas aí é do nível hard do game.

Outro exemplo:

_Eu acabei de lhe escrever uma carta._

Nesse caso, fica implícito que a carta foi escrita para alguém (o Sr. Jorge, talvez). Esse _lhe _é um caso de objeto indireto não preposicionado.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

udias said:


> O anaczz me deu uma luz sobre o que pode ser o meu  problema para não ser bem entendido, o que eu estou falando é do  português cobrado em concursos públicos, que é o mesmo português cobrado  quando se redige documentos técnicos e, no momento, esse é o que mais  me interessa e tentei deixar claro esse meu ponto de vista nos posts,  mas parece que não tive êxito.


Sim, acho que já tínhamos todos  entendido o que você estava falando. O que estamos tentando te explicar  - mas creio que você já tenha entendido também - é que esse "português  cobrado nos concursos" não surgiu direto das profundezas da galáxia.  Essas regras, apesar de muitas vezes apresentadas como mandamentos  religiosos portadores de uma verdade eterna e absoluta, seriam apenas  prescrições sobre como você deve escrever e falar a fim de ser visto  como utilizando a chamada norma culta. Mas então que diabos seria essa  tal norma culta? Como explica o Carlos Bagno aqui, trata-se de um conceito muito vago:


> Nenhum linguista nem sociolinguista sério afirma que “não é preciso  ensinar a norma culta” (“norma culta” que é, de fato, um construto  ideológico porque ninguém consegue defini-la com exatidão). No entanto, é  essa formulação obtusa que aparece na voz e na pena dos supostos  especialistas e, pior ainda, dos nada especialistas que se apegam a um  modelo idealizado de “língua certa” que eles mesmos, se pressionados,  não sabem dizer o que é. Mais grave ainda: eles mesmos cometem ao falar e  ao escrever diversos “erros” que a tradição normativa rejeita, mas que,  por estarem já plenamente enraizados na língua falada pelas camadas  dominantes, não são vistos como “erro”. Ou seja: para os amigos tudo,  para os inimigos, a lei.



Essa indefinição quanto ao  objeto de "estudo" da tradição normativa é alvo de crítica em muitos  lugares. Não é difícil encontrarmos exemplos de "autoridades" lançando  mão de toda sorte de impropérios vácuos sobre certos usos baseando-se em  alegações que muitas vezes não se verificam na realidade dos fatos. Você mesmo, por exemplo, já estava afirmando alguns posts atrás que a inconsistência no uso de _você _e _tu _resultava  numa "falta de clareza" que não se confirmou após alguns instantes de  reflexão. Esse tipo de apelo desvia a atenção do leitor do fato de  que o gramático não está falando sobre condições de correção da língua, e  sim tentando universalizar seu gosto pessoal, como Geoffrey Pullum  explica aqui ao criticar o _Elements of Style_:


> The  whole appeal to offense of a generic ear (which White appeals to  repeatedly in his contributions) is disingenuous. White should simply  have said, “I don’t like this usage.” To which the obvious answer is,  then don’t use it. What is going on here is a dishonest attempt to  universalize one’s personal taste without admitting to having done  that.





			
				udias said:
			
		

> Os vestibulares usam o termo  "norma culta" indistintamente, tanto que imaginei que fosse um termo  comum e com esse sentido.


Não sei quantos anos você tem, mas quando fiz vestibular, já não se  perguntava mais sobre o que seria ou não "norma culta", "gramatical" nem nada  do tipo. Explicava-se apenas que a redação deveria ser escrita num  nível adequado ao contexto - e não numa língua alienígena que  praticamente só existe nas gramáticas normativas. De resto, o que se  verificava era a sua capacidade para entender textos e responder às  perguntas subsequentes de forma satisfatória. Pelo menos foi assim o  vestibular da UFRJ.


			
				udias said:
			
		

> Os  erros de português são tudo aquilo que algum concurso não concordaria ou  algum professor ou pesquisador de português diga que não é maneira mais  correta de escrever.


Tendo em mente que as provas do concurso serão corrigidas por um grupo de pessoas e que os professores e os pesquisadores são pessoas também, o que você está dizendo é que o que conta é a opinião dessas pessoas, certo? E o que você faz quando elas discordam umas das outras? E quando elas se enganam? E quando elas mentem descaradamente? Por que levar tudo o que essas pessoas pensam tão ao pé da letra e fechar os olhos para a realidade sincrônica da língua? Algumas dessas pessoas chamam de "erro de português" e de "agramatical" tudo aquilo de que elas não gostam, mas isso não é o que normalmente se entende por condição de correção e de gramaticalidade no meio acadêmico.


			
				udias said:
			
		

> O termo "norma culta" eu uso para classificar  uma linguagem sem os erros de português ou erros gramaticais definidos  anteriormente, ...


Vamos ver se eu entendi. Erro de português é tudo aquilo que uma pessoa daquelas que você mencionou resolve classificar como tal, ela tendo um motivo razoável para isso ou não. E norma culta seria tudo aquilo que deu a sorte de sobrar. Certo?


			
				udias said:
			
		

> ... esse termo também foi utilizado por vários de vocês nesse  mesmo post, mas admito que fui o primeiro a usá-lo. Me digam o que  vocês acham e se são os mesmos termos para vocês, quem sabe o problema  não seja que estamos usando um código de linguagem diferente. Agora que  vocês sabem o que os termos significam para mim, me digam o que  significam para vocês.


Venho chamando de gramaticalidade a noção de correção descrita pelo Pullum no artigo que mencionei acima.


			
				udias said:
			
		

> Ariel, sobre argumento falacioso, já que disseram que eu não sabia. Um  argumento falacioso para mim é aquele que falha em provar alguma coisa,  mas foi criado justamente para parecer verdadeiro e ludibriar as  pessoas. Quando você falou que eu estava tentando usar um argumento  falacioso, a primeira coisa que eu pensei é que estava dizendo que eu  tentei agir de má fé, podia não ser a intenção, mas é com essa intenção  que eu percebo as pessoas usarem, me explique então o que você quis  dizer e qual a intenção e pare de apenas se questionar se eu entendo ou  não o que a palavra significa


Falei de argumento de autoridade como definido aqui. Mas não quis dizer que você queria agir de má fé; só quis mostrar que apelar para autoridades não iria nos levar a lugar algum, a não ser que elas contribuissem com algum argumento lógico. 


			
				udias said:
			
		

> Sinceramente, não entendi o que você quis dizer, poderia explicar novamente com outras palavras?


Essa é uma parte da definição de _acceptability _em _A Dictionary of Linguistics and Phonetics_, do David Crystal:


> *acceptability* (_n_.) The extent to which linguistic data would be judged by NATIVE-SPEAKERS to be possible in their language. An *acceptable *UTTERANCE is one whose use would be considered permissible or normal. In practice, deciding on the acceptability of an utterance may be full of difficulties. Native-speakers often disagree as to whether an utterance is normal, or even possible. One reason for this is that INTUITIONS differ because of variations in regional and social backgrounds, age, personal preferences, and so on. An utterance may be normal in one DIALECT, but *unacceptable *in another, e.g. _I ain’t_, _I be_, _I am_. Much also depends on the extent to which people have been brought up to believe that certain forms of LANGUAGE are ‘correct’ and others are ‘wrong’: many do not accept as desirable those sentences which the prescriptive approach to GRAMMAR would criticize, such as_ I will go tomorrow_ (for _I shall go_ . . . ), or _This is the man I spoke to_ (for . . . _to whom I spoke_). To a LINGUIST, all such utterances are acceptable, in so far as a section of the community uses them consistently in speech or writing. The analytic problem is to determine which sections of the community use which utterances on which occasions. Within a DIALECT, an utterance may be acceptable in one CONTEXT but unacceptable in another.


Resumindo, diria que o par _você _e _te _está mais de acordo com o quadro pronominal utilizado tanto na fala natural quanto na escrita não-formal. 

*Você se* enfiou onde, meu Deus? Eu *te* procurei, mas não *te* achei. [natural no português brasileiro, mesmo entre as pessoas cultas]
*Tu te* enfiaste onde? Onde *tu te* enfiaste? Eu* te* procurei, mas não *te* encontrei. [inexistente na maioria dos dialetos brasileiros]
*Você se* enfiou onde, meu Deus? Eu* o* procurei, mas não *o* encontrei. [característico da escrita formal]


----------



## udias

Finalmente ficou mais claro o que vocês queriam dizer, na verdade eu estava falando uma coisa e vocês de outra completamente diferente, sendo que as explicações não estavam sendo diretas o suficientes a ponto de me fazer compreender, só relendo alguns posts agora que fizeram sentido. Acabei de ler o texto que você me mandou e ele é muito interessante, mas infelizmente não é o tipo de coisa que estou procurando no momento, quem sabe no futuro.

Abraços.


----------



## Istriano

TE


> pr.pess.
> 
> 1. Equivale a"você","a você"ou"para você", na função de complemento: _Eu te vi atravessando a rua__: Eu te telefono assim que puder_


http://aulete.uol.com.br/site.php?mdl=aulete_digital&op=loadVerbete&pesquisa=1&palavra=te


----------



## uchi.m

udias said:


> uchi.m, eu sei que a língua evolui rapidamente, mas uma série de regras, apesar de arcaicas, existem. O fato de eu querer conhecer essas regras e saber se uma determinada construção as respeita não quer dizer que eu estou querendo colocar em um pedestal.


Desculpe-me, mas não disse que você a colocava em um pedestal. Eu disse que pessoas colocam-na em um pedestal, como se a norma culta que tanto resguardam fosse um oráculo sempre à disposição. 

A língua muda, pessoas inteligentes e educadas mudam, por que então não admitir que a língua falada por todas elas também muda? 

Claro, as mudanças não são bruscas. Não vão começar agora a cumprimentar uns aos outros com _eae seu Papa Bento XVI_, _eae professora Dalva_, _eae Sr. Cliente, estaremos falano com tu em déh minuto._ As gramáticas antigas ainda valem hoje, mas só sob certos limites. E as gramáticas de hoje também, valerão no futuro, mas sempre com ressalvas.


----------



## babyray

Achava que tinha entendido que "lhe" quer dizer "para o senhor", "para a senhora" mas hoje estava estudando meu DVD e encontrei uma explicação onde dizem que "lhe" significa "para você/s", "para o/s senhor/es", "para a/s senhora/s", "para ele", "para ela" e também que "lhe" é o pronome que deve utilizar-se na escrita lugar em vez de "te". Aqui estão os exemplos: 

-_Eu lhes telefonei, mas eles não estavam em casa. = Eu telefonei para eles, mas eles não estavam em casa.

_-_Ele está lhe escrevendo uma carta. = Ele está escrevendo uma carta para ela.

_-_O que ele lhe disse? Ele não me disse nada. = O que ele disse para você? Ele não me disse nada.

_-_A secretária lhe deu o recado? = A secretária deu o recado para você?

_-_Eu gostaria de lhe explicar o que aconteceu. = Eu gostaria de explicar para você o que aconteceu.
_
Por favor, alguém poderia esclarecer o assunto? Agora estou completamente confundida!


----------



## Istriano

babyray said:


> Achava que tinha entendido que "lhe" quer dizer "para o senhor", "para a senhora" mas hoje estava estudando meu DVD e encontrei uma explicação onde dizem que "lhe" significa "para você/s", "para o/s senhor/es", "para a/s senhora/s", "para ele", "para ela" e também que "lhe" é o pronome que deve utilizar-se na escrita lugar em vez de "te". Aqui estão os exemplos:
> 
> -_Eu lhes telefonei, mas eles não estavam em casa. = Eu telefonei para eles, mas eles não estavam em casa.
> 
> _-_Ele está lhe escrevendo uma carta. = Ele está escrevendo uma carta para ela.
> 
> _-_O que ele lhe disse? Ele não me disse nada. = O que ele disse para você? Ele não me disse nada.
> 
> _-_A secretária lhe deu o recado? = A secretária deu o recado para você?
> 
> _-_Eu gostaria de lhe explicar o que aconteceu. = Eu gostaria de explicar para você o que aconteceu.
> _
> Por favor, alguém poderia esclarecer o assunto? Agora estou completamente confundida!



Bom, na fala usamos SEU, LHE só para nos referirmos à pessoa com que falamos.
Se você usasse SEU ou LHE comigo, eu jamais interpretaria como DELE ou PARA/A ELE, e sim como TEU (isto é MEU) e PARA VOCÊ (isto é PARA MIM):



> Você: _Eu conheci uma menina argentina. Adoro a língua espanhola. Quero *lhe *falar muitas coisas em espanhol._
> Eu: _Pode me __falar então_



Ninguém jamais interpretaria esse LHE como PARA/A ELA na língua falada no Brasil.




> Você:-_Ele está lhe escrevendo uma carta. _
> Eu: -Adoro receber cartas


IDEM


Por favor leia aqui:

O que vale para SEU também vale para LHE:


> no português *falado*, _seu_ significa  apenas “de você” (com uma exceção, que seria o caso de construções mais ou menos  fixas, como “Fulano e _sua_ cara de pau”, ou “Lá vem fulano com _suas_  piadas de mau gosto”). Nos outros casos, usamos as formas analíticas _dele_, _dela_, _deles_, _delas_, e inclusive _de vocês_, porque _ seu_ só vale para o singular. Uma frase como “Vou convidar a Patrícia e seu  marido para jantar lá em casa”, normalmente, significa: “vou convidar Patrícia e  o marido de Patrícia”. Mas essa mesma frase falada significa outra coisa: vou  convidar a Patrícia e o marido de quem me escuta (ou seja, o “teu” marido).  Perini relata que percebeu isso, quando viu uma estrangeira, ao escutar um disco  de Maria Betânia, dizer a uma amiga brasileira: “_Sua voz é_ _muito  bonita_. Ao que a amiga respondeu: “_Obrigada_”. Na verdade, a  estrangeira queria dizer: A voz _dela_, de Maria Betânia, é muito bonita”,  mas usou _sua_, como mandam as gramáticas, e errou.



*A AMBIGÜIDADE E O EMPREGO DE PRONOMES


*


----------



## babyray

Obrigada pela sua ajuda. Então, se entendi direito, nestes dois exemplos:

_Você: Eu conheci uma menina argentina. Adoro a língua espanhola. Quero *lhe *falar muitas coisas em espanhol.
Eu: Pode me falar então 

Você:-Ele está *lhe* escrevendo uma carta. 
Eu: -Adoro receber cartas  

_"lhe" significa "para você", não é? Mas por que a frase que escrevi na primeira mensagem desta discussão, "_peço-lhe mil disculpas_", soava esquisita? Aliás, tinha entendido que só na Bahia "lhe" significava "para você". 

Minha última pergunta é sobre esta frase "_Uma frase como “Vou convidar a Patrícia e seu marido para jantar lá em casa”, normalmente, significa: “vou convidar Patrícia e o marido de Patrícia”. Mas essa mesma frase falada significa outra coisa: vou convidar a Patrícia e o marido de quem me escuta (ou seja, o “teu” marido)._" Por que na fala e na escrita "seu" tem dois sentidos diferentes? 

Obrigada desde já!


----------



## Istriano

babyray said:


> Por que na fala e na escrita "seu" tem dois sentidos diferentes?



na fala:

seu = your
dele = his
dela = her
de vocês = your (plural) // vosso = your (plural in Portugal)
deles = their (m)
delas = their (f)


na escrita:
seu = your, his, her, your (plural), their (m), delas (f)

Spoken language prioritizes clarity. 

O Facebook em português é muito ambíguoo.
Usam _seu/sua_ para os dois, não fica claro:

Tipo assim, usam ''Adriana comentou sua foto'' tanto para
1. ''Adriana comentou a tua foto'' quanto para
2. ''Adriana comentou a foto dela''.  

Por isso estou usando em inglês.


----------



## babyray

Muito obrigada pela sua ajuda! Agora fica bem mais claro. Mas aqui

_Você: Eu conheci uma menina argentina. Adoro a língua espanhola. Quero *lhe *falar muitas coisas em espanhol.
Eu: Pode me falar então 

Você:-Ele está *lhe* escrevendo uma carta. 
Eu: -Adoro receber cartas _

"lhe" significa "para você, não é? Usar "lhe" nesse sentido é uma característica da escrita, correto?

Obrigada!


----------



## JotaPB

Aqui na Região onde moro (sertão paraibano), "te" é usado quando faz referência a "tu" e "lhe" quando faz a "você" ou "o senhor". 
As pessoas não costumam misturar os pronomes (nem mesmo as de mais baixa escolaridade), como ocorre em outras regiões, até por que "te" implica num nível de intimidade que não combina com o "você" (muito menos com "o senhor").

Quanto a pergunta da babyray:
Por aqui, essas frases seriam ouvidas a todo momento, em situações em que a pouca intimidade não permite o uso de "tu". Portanto, não é somente uma característica da escrita. Pode ser também um regionalismo. É o fenômeno linguístico chamado de "lheísmo"


----------



## Audie

JotaPB said:


> Aqui na Região onde moro (sertão paraibano), "te" é usado quando faz referência a "tu" e "lhe" quando faz a "você" ou "o senhor".
> As pessoas não costumam misturar os pronomes (nem mesmo as de mais baixa escolaridade), como ocorre em outras regiões, até por que "te" implica num nível de intimidade que não combina com o "você" (muito menos com "o senhor").


O Recife ainda tem um pouco disso. O '_lhe_' ainda se ouve muito, claro. Mas, pouco a pouco (ou muito a muito , tem-se ouvido cada vez mais '_você' _com '_te_'. 
Estava dando uma olhada no microblog "daquela que está(va) no Canadá"D) e parece que em João Pessoa o '_lhe_' está mais presente do que no Recife.



JotaPB said:


> Quanto a pergunta da babyray:
> Por aqui, essas frases seriam ouvidas a todo momento, em situações em que a pouca intimidade não permite o uso de "tu". Portanto, não é somente uma característica da escrita. Pode ser também um regionalismo. É o fenômeno linguístico chamado de "lheísmo"


Concordo. Como disse acima, acontece o mesmo no Recife.


----------

